# Setting the Time on Raymarine a78



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought the Raymarine a78 used the GPS location to set the clock. Noticed yesterday that the tide charts were off by an hour, so when I checked the clock, the time was also off by an hour. I can't figure out how to change the time. Any ideas?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

May have found a solution--or at least a short cut. Seems the time is shown in "UTC"--"coordinated universal time". South Florida is on Eastern Daylight Time (EDT), which is 4 hours behind the UTC time.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> May have found a solution--or at least a short cut. Seems the time is shown in "UTC"--"coordinated universal time". South Florida is on Eastern Daylight Time (EDT), which is 4 hours behind the UTC time.


I'm pretty sure that eastern time zone is minus *5* hours, and not 4

Edit: oh I see, you are compensating for daylight savings... Touché sir!


----------

